# Problème Pile sur iBook G4...



## osmose34 (18 Mai 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

Après les quelques petits problème d'adaptation de transition de PC vers MAC.. là j'ai un problème pas si commun que ça, enfin je crois..

Depuis que j'ai acheté mon iBook G4, chaque fois que je débranche le Mac du secteur ou que j'enlève la batterie (jusque là tout va bien) lorsque je redémarre mon Mac, il me demande l'heure à chaque fois, heureusement je suis souvent connecté au net, ce qui permet de récupérer l'heure automatiquement grâce au serveur d'Apple, mais à force je me demande ce que ça pourrait provoquer d'autre que le dérèglement de cette maudite heure..

Est-ce que cela ne viendrait-il pas d'un problème de pile ?? si oui, est-ce les même que sous PC ? voilà une question paradoxale, moi qui croyais ne trouver aucune faille sous Mac.. lol  :mouais:

Enfin, j'espère que je ne suis pas le seul à avoir eu ce problème, pourriez-vous m'aider, je vous remercie d'avance 

Bye
Osmose

-----------------------------

http://www.galaxy-france.com 
Informatique Particulier et Pro, les meilleurs tarifs de Montpellier !


----------



## Deb (18 Mai 2005)

Pourquoi enlever la batterie?  Sur mon iBook (G3), elle me sert de pile.


----------



## abeerzen (18 Mai 2005)

j'ai souvent enlevé ma batterie sur mon ibook G4 1ghz mais je n'ai jamais ce problème.


----------



## osmose34 (18 Mai 2005)

Deb a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi enlever la batterie?  Sur mon iBook (G3), elle me sert de pile.




C'est bizarre, parce que d'après un professeur d'informatique que j'ai vu récemment, il m'a dit (c'est un pro mac..) que ce n'est pas normal que ça s'enlève tout le temps, normalement il devrait y avoir une pile comme sur tout ordinateur portable.. c'est un vrai mystère.. snif :hein: 

Je ne comprends vraiment pas pourquoi ça fait ça (c'est un peu agassant de devoir toujours remettre à l'heure..)

Merci quand même, si quelqu'un peut donner une solution autre que de laisser la batterie..

Bye
Osmose


----------



## abeerzen (18 Mai 2005)

Il y a toujours le SAV si ca fait moins d'un an que t'as ton Ibook.


----------



## osmose34 (18 Mai 2005)

Bah en fait j'ai acheté mon iBook à la fnac il y a moins d'un mois.. mais ça m'emmbête d'y retourner pour qu'il me le garde pendant 2 mois.. Je VEUX MON MAAAAAAAAAAC... ^^
Mais il n'y a pas de pile sous Mac ??? c'est vraiment bizarre..

Merci ^^


----------



## Deb (18 Mai 2005)

Il me semble avoir lu que le iBook n'avait pas de pile interne. Mais je n'arrive pas à retrouver la source.


----------



## macinside (18 Mai 2005)

abeerzen a dit:
			
		

> Il y a toujours le SAV si ca fait moins d'un an que t'as ton Ibook.



il n'y a pas de pile interne sur les iBook  il y a juste la batterie, d'ailleurs l'initiateur devrait lire le sujet dédier aux batteries en haut du forum


----------



## violon (24 Mai 2005)

y a t-il un pile interne dans le PB G4? puisqu'il me fait la même chose.


----------



## Onmac (26 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour, j'ai le même problème, ma batterie est HS, j'en suis certain (plus de reconnaissance quand l'iBook est en charge, plus de LED pour indiquer le niveau de charge de la batterie).
Quand je démarre mon iBook, il me demande si je veut me connecter à un wifi, je tape la clée WEP (très très très longue  ) et m'informe que je le fuseau horaire et l'heure n'est pas régler.

Après des recherche, il me semble que la batterie soit en cause.
J'aimerais que vous confirmiez (ou non) mon hypothèse.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Invité (26 Décembre 2010)

L'iBook n'a pas de pile et si la batterie est morte, c'est normal qu'il ne garde rien (heure, clé Wep, etc) en mémoire


----------



## Onmac (27 Décembre 2010)

Merci d'avoir répondu Invité 

Juste le fait de payer 130&#8364; pour une batterie neuve arrangerait le problème?
Dans ce cas, reste plus qu'a dépensé l'argent de Noël... Moi qui voulais m'acheter un iPad, je crois que c'est cuit. 

Celle-ci devrait faire l'affaire:

http://store.apple.com/fr/product/M9337G/A?mco=MTY3ODQ5OTY

PS: J'ai un iBook G4 12" 1,2GHz...

J'ai peut-être un espoir de ressusciter ma batterie: quand ma batterie est en place, il y a "Aucune recharge en cours" et quand je l'enlève, il y a la fameuse croix dans l'indicateur de niveau de charge.

Je me suis aussi aperçu que ma batterie n'était pas enfoncée au maximum (elle tient quand même).
J'ai appuyé au-dessus de mon mac et sûr elle de tel sorte qu'elle soit prise en "sandwich" entre mes doigts, et la MAGIE, la première diode c'est mise à clignoter.
J'ai rappuyé une seconde fois sur le bouton pour voir si elle chargée, mais là, plus rien.

Que faire? D'où vient le problème, batterie ou emplacement batterie?

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Invité (27 Décembre 2010)

Pour un ordi de cet âge, je ne mettrais pas aussi cher.
Pour mon iBook G3@500 j'ai acheté direct à Hong-Kong. 33 avec le port. ICI
Elle a encore une capacité de 4780 mAh après 6 mois (4884 mAh à l'achat, à comparer aux 4400 mAh des batteries d'origine !) et elle tient mieux que la NuPower de mon iBook G4


----------



## Onmac (27 Décembre 2010)

Tu as payé 33&#8364; la batterie?
C'est vrai que ça vaut le coût.
Je ne suis pas sûr que la mienne soit tout à fait H.S.

Faut-il que je me rende dans un APR pour la tester?Si oui, es-ce payant?

Merci, OnMac


----------

